# Who has jobs that requires a gun?



## Wandering Man

I'm just curious. How many of our members have a job that requires you to carry a gun? 

WM


----------



## john doe.

I was a Military Police (Air Force). That was many, many moons ago.


----------



## Wandering Man

tnoisaw said:


> I was a Military Police (Air Force). That was many, many moons ago.


In Texas you can labeled as a sex offender for mooning. :smt018 :butthead:

WM


----------



## scooter

Not required by my job but rather the part of town my place of employment is located...........


----------



## Shipwreck

Wandering Man said:


> In Texas you can labeled as a sex offender for mooning. :smt018 :butthead:
> 
> WM


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## James NM

Well, let me see if I can phrase this right.

The gun where I work is kind of like being an idiot.

You're not required to be an idiot to work here, but it sure helps!:smt082 :smt082


----------



## SuckLead

I've been open carrying my gun at work for four solid years now in three different companies. My current job doesn't require you to carry a gun, but we're allowed to if we prove we can shoot it.


----------



## 2400

You should have made this multiple choice.


----------



## scooter

2400 said:


> You should have made this multiple choice.


Always with the negative vibes man...............:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jenglish

Executive Protection (aka Bodyguard) - A pistol is a must . . . a P99 is a perk! :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

scooter said:


> Always with the negative vibes man...............:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


What are you talking about... :nutkick: :smt033


----------



## scooter

2400 said:


> What are you talking about... :nutkick: :smt033


Should just picked "other" and posted whats what:mrgreen: :smt021


----------



## -gunut-

Will need one for work eventually...just carry for fun now. :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

2400 said:


> You should have made this multiple choice.


I almost did ...

... But then I decided to make it more of a challenge for you.

:smt075

WM


----------



## scooter

Wandering Man said:


> I almost did ...
> 
> ... But then I decided to make it more of a challenge for you.
> 
> :smt075
> 
> WM


:smt023 :smt082 :smt082 :smt023


----------



## KingAirDriver

I would carry at work, but the FAA, airplanes, and the whole "Guns" thing...they just don't mix, lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy

I had to put other because I rob liquor stores for a living.


----------



## scooter

spacedoggy said:


> I had to put other because I rob liquor stores for a living.


Does it pay better than 7-11's??, and since most 7-11's are owned by jihadjibees is it as rewarding:smt033 :smt033


----------



## Baldy

*He strikes again...*



scooter said:


> Does it pay better than 7-11's??, and since most 7-11's are owned by jihadjibees is it as rewarding:smt033 :smt033


 ROTFLMAO!!!:numbchuck: :smt083


----------



## john doe.

I was going to mention my secret life as a secret agent but then it's secret and I can't tell so you didn't just read this.


----------



## 2400

2400 said:


> You should have made this multiple choice.





Wandering Man said:


> I almost did ...
> 
> ... But then I decided to make it more of a challenge for you.
> 
> :smt075
> 
> WM


I just checked other and decided not to comment. :smt033


----------



## Reaper

Well, should have been multiple choice all the way ;-)

Firstly, I carry 2 or more guns, when on duty as a LE Sniper (Can't tell the name of the agency).

These are:

- Remington Model 700 .300 WSSM with AICS (my own gun)
- SIG P226 issued by the agency. (always carried)
- SIG SG551 SWAT for Shorter Range (also my own)
- Barrett M82A1 for very long range (again my own)

Then, when doing Sharpshooting Instructor work for the Security Staff os a Nuclear Plant, I have to carry at least one gun too.

Can be: (All my own guns)

- H&K MP7A1
- SIG P226
- Remington M700
- Sphinx AT-2000

And then comes the part, where you decide what you carry all day, even when not at work.

That's:

- Springfield P9 World Cup (also my own)

Ok, the P9 can be seen as too large for a CCW, but hell, I wanna hit, and shoot a really good gun, when I am in need of. I could use many other guns, but the only gun I really trust, is this one.

The last part, that could come to reality, would be Home Defense, and that would be really bad, as I would surely pick on the Full Auto guns in my home.
Luckily, all the walls are of reinforced concrete, so there is no danger of hitting other ppl that the bad guy. (Ok, except if I take the M82 with AP Ammo)


Reaper


----------



## john doe.

Reeper is my friend... because I sure don't want him the other way.


----------



## Wandering Man

tnoisaw said:


> Reeper is my friend... because I sure don't want him the other way.


psst! Tony. Your freind spells his name R-e-*a*-p-e-r.

:smt024

WM


----------



## john doe.

Wandering Man said:


> psst! Tony. Your freind spells his name R-e-*a*-p-e-r.
> 
> :smt024
> 
> WM


Wasn't me... my dog pressed the wrong key.:mrgreen:


----------



## Reaper

Lemme shoot that dog then :mrgreen:

:smt070 \"doggy:


----------



## john doe.

Now where did he go. I'll be dog goned if my dog gone dog is gone!


----------



## SuckLead

tnoisaw said:


> Now where did he go. I'll be dog goned if my dog gone dog is gone!


My head almost exploded reading that. LOL! Maybe I should go to bed now...


----------



## Smitty258

I've carried one daily for the last 3 years working for Loomis Fargo Armored. As a messenger I carried a SW99 .45, but now that I work in the vault I carry my 1st Generation HS2000, and have since sold the SW99. .45ACP ammo wasn't in the budget anymore 

All this praise of the SW99/P99 on this board have me wanting one again! In 9mm this time. Too bad the DA/SA guns are drying up. That was a sweet trigger.


----------



## Guest

Bail Enforcement.


----------



## reconNinja

Drug dealer.



Kidding.


----------



## Bob Wright

I do.


I'm retired.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man

Bob Wright said:


> I do.
> 
> I'm retired.
> 
> Bob Wright


:smt082 :smt082

WM


----------



## john doe.

Would being a teacher be a requirement?


----------



## jimg11

*Who has jobs that requires a gun*

Police officer for more years than I care to think about.


----------



## Spenser

A lawyer that has received death threats. Family law will do that for you. 

"Don't wanna get killed for a lack of shooting back." 

People don't LIKE lawyers, for some unknown reason. Darned if I can figure it out.


----------



## john doe.

My best friend here is an attorney but not yet a CCW holder. As the chief defense attorney it may be a good idea for him.


----------



## scooter

Spenser said:


> A lawyer that has received death threats. Family law will do that for you.
> 
> "Don't wanna get killed for a lack of shooting back."
> 
> People don't LIKE lawyers, for some unknown reason. Darned if I can figure it out.


As an ex LEO I am vocal in my dislike for most lawyers, I dont hate the profession, its just been hijacked (like some claim Islam has been) so badly that I havent seen or heard of one fight for "JUSTICE" for years, its always about the LAW( or rather the loopholes that they find and use to get criminals off), Ill be the first to cheer for any lawyer (or Judge) who goes after justice instead of the "letter of the law" any day


----------



## john doe.

I can understand how you feel Scooter. Until this friend, I had a rather disdain for all lawyers and lumped them all into one group... bad. Just like any other group, there are good, bad and ugly. The problem is that we only see reports on the bad and ugly so that's what sticks in our heads.

I actually was contemplating finishing my degree and going to law school but having been a plumber for over the last decade and being in a career that has very little respect I didn't want to go into another career that has even less respect than plumbers.

Plumbers and lawyers are very similar. You hate us until you need us then we're the greatest there ever was... until you get our bill, then we're hated again.


----------



## Spenser

scooter said:


> As an ex LEO I am vocal in my dislike for most lawyers, I dont hate the profession, its just been hijacked (like some claim Islam has been) so badly that I havent seen or heard of one fight for "JUSTICE" for years, its always about the LAW( or rather the loopholes that they find and use to get criminals off), Ill be the first to cheer for any lawyer (or Judge) who goes after justice instead of the "letter of the law" any day


Sometimes I have quite a bit of disdain for the profession, myself. Every personal injury lawyer ad that I see on TV makes me realize it can be a scummy profession. It can also be a noble profession, though I think there is much less Atticus Finch than Dewey, Cheatem and Howe.

However, keep in mind that what you call loopholes is what we call the Constitution. Like that 4th amendment thingy. And that 2nd amendment. :smt1099

I don't think the system itself is broken. What's broken are those that abuse it. It's been hijacked, exactly as you say. I love the Constitution, and the intent behind it. The purpose got lost somewhere around the time Earl Warren became Chief Justice of the Supreme Court. There's where judicial activism started, and a lot of our current problems began.

Regardless, it's a profession that draws a lot of ire. And bullets....


----------



## scooter

I know what you're saying about the Constitution, I just meant those "loopholes" were put ther to protect the innocent,not to get rapists off because some flatfoot searched a garbage pail w/o getting a warrant first etc,etc,etc........


----------



## bpranney

Most of you should be able to tell where I work based on my signature. It's not a requirement to carry there, but it's not frowned upon either. This is the first place I have ever worked, where when you hear someone rack a slide, everyone goes running to find out what it is that you have. I LOVE MY JOB :mrgreen:


----------



## Spenser

scooter said:


> I know what you're saying about the Constitution, I just meant those "loopholes" were put ther to protect the innocent,not to get rapists off because some flatfoot searched a garbage pail w/o getting a warrant first etc,etc,etc........


I know what you mean as well, but that's where the rubber hits the road. To preserve the whole system, it's got to be applied across the board to everyone. It means that sometimes rapists walk because a search warrant wasn't executed properly, or a suspect confessed to something after being Jack Bauer'ed.

But it keeps the rest of us at least somewhat safe from getting our doors kicked in during the night, or hooked up to electrodes when somebody thinks we've done something wrong.

It's tough. It burns me every time it happens. Justice and the law often have nothing to do with one another. The oft-repeated mantra is that it's better to let 10 guilty men walk than to hang one innocent man. Good points, though. :smt023


----------



## DjSaneR

I would carry at work, but I would have to explain why a computer tech needs a gun. :smt024


----------



## john doe.

DjSaneR said:


> I would carry at work, but I would have to explain why a computer tech needs a gun. :smt024


Do they need to know?


----------



## scooter

DjSaneR said:


> I would carry at work, but I would have to explain why a computer tech needs a gun. :smt024


I dunno........Ive worked on a couple of 'puters that desperately need shooting:smt083 :smt033


----------



## john doe.

Shoulda got a MAC dude.


----------



## pap1105

i am retired leo and no longer need a gun at my new job but i keep my state certification up to date just in case i decide to go into armed security. they are going to need armed security at the new casinos in pittsburgh and i might apply.


----------



## Todd

As a REALTOR, I'm obviously not required but I do. I know some people don't think that this is necessary, but here are some good examples why I think agents should carry from an article I saved.

The brutal murder of Sarah Ann Walker in McKinney, Texas early this month has again spotlighted a perennial topic - violence against real estate agents and *real estate safety tips*.
Ms. Walker was presiding over an open house at a new housing development when she was stabbed 27 times. A house hunting couple found her body on the kitchen floor. 
Conducting a real estate practice almost by definition puts agents in potentially hazardous situations. An agent conducting an open house is often alone and knows nothing about the person walking in the door. Agents often meet customers for the first time in front of a vacant house, or drive or ride with them to an appointment. It is not uncommon for an agent to be alone in the office late at night, finalizing an offer or catching up on paperwork, and some agents still  go door to door looking for listings.

There don't appear to be any real solid *statistics* on the number of agents who fall victim to murder, rape, assault, or robbery. One source states that 206 agents were murdered on the job between 1982 and 2000. This does not even touch on the number of agents who were the victims of sexual assault, non-fatal shootings, beatings, and stabbings; robbery, and car jacking. Misiu Systems, Ltd which provides security products to the industry lists news articles about 74 incidents including murders, police alerts to agents, sexual assaults, and robberies since February, 1997, ten since the first of this year. Many of the accounts concerned multiple victims. 
Among the stories:
St. Petersburg, FL, March 2006. A neatly dressed young man posing as a relocated Drug Enforcement Administration agent spent over four hours looking at houses with a real estate agent before asking to return to one of the first homes he had seen. There he attacked her, took her car keys and purse while threatening to kill her with the gun and the 12-inch hunting knife he had concealed on his person. The agent was hurt but not seriously.
DeKalb County, GA, May 2006. Within 11 days, three female real estate agents in DeKalb County reported being robbed at gunpoint by a man and woman. Police said the incidents appeared similar because each happened in the evening hours, involved a female real estate agent and was allegedly committed by an armed man and woman fitting similar descriptions.
"The perpetrators would contact the Realtor, usually by phone. In one incident, the Realtor actually went to the MARTA station and picked them up, took them to the location, showed them the home, and as they were concluding their walk-through, they were robbed," said Officer Davis. In each case the agent was tied up and her vehicle was stolen.
A month earlier another DeKalb County agent was abducted and forced to withdraw $1,500 from an ATM machine then taken to a jewelry store where she used credit cards to purchase a $7,500 Rolex watch for the robber. During the incident he frequently threatened to shoot her or "dismember" her if she did not cooperate.
Diamond Bar, CA, November 2005. A newly licensed real estate agent was shot and critically wounded while canvassing a neighborhood for clients. The victim had apparently appeared to be acting suspiciously and a homeowner shot him after he knocked on his door. Police thought the agent may have been mistaken for someone the homeowner had had an altercation with earlier in the week.
Baltimore, MD, July 2004. Maryland State Police warned Realtors about a man who allegedly injured one agent and could be stalking others. 
In the first incident a female agent was assaulted during an open house by a visitor who looked around the house then picked up an object and struck the agent on the back of the head. Police had first viewed it as an isolated incident but other agents reported a man matching the description had attended open houses in the area and in one case tried to lure the host agent into an isolated part of the house.
The agent who was hit was able to fend off her attacker but police believe it was intended as a sexual assault.


----------



## TOF

I would tell you why I carry but if I did I would have to kill you so I won't:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham

I'm currently playing soldier, so I have an M4 with me at all times.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

I selected 'other'.

I generally carry concealed as a matter of course (and right) but the only times I carry thinking that there might be problems is when I'm working in the pastures around my small ranch. Then it isn't 2-footed BGs I'm watching out for - more like 4-footed types. Or 0-footed types. Or 12-footed types. Or worse.

One day I was working fence when twenty yards behind me something heavy started thrashing around in a large brush pile. It sounded *angry*. Of course that's the day I wasn't carrying even a utility knife.

What I did have was a fencing hammer. Turned out I didn't need it. Whatever upset whatever it was quit upsetting it, and I decided it was time to get back to the truck and head in for lunch.

We've got bobcats around here. Other things. Some of them work in packs.


----------



## Shipwreck

Todd said:


> As a REALTOR,


I'm not a realtor, but I play one on tv :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

Shipwreck said:


> I'm not a realtor, but I play one on tv :mrgreen:


I'll look for you on House Hunters on HGTV. :mrgreen:


----------



## FallGuy

I was a Bail Agent for 5 years(Hence the name). It was actually fun when I was single with no responsibility. Out of all the arrest I made I can count on 2 hands the ones where my life was not in danger. I wish the Taser was around then, I would probably still be doing it today. I am 6'5 280 lbs and I dropped like a sack of potatoes when I got hit with a Taser few years ago. Talk about a great equalizer!


----------



## Peacemaker

*do I carry a gun*

Yes I am a Peace Officer in Texas:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man

Peacemaker said:


> Yes I am a Peace Officer in Texas:smt1099


I'm near Corpus Christi. What part of the Gulf Coast are you in?

WM


----------



## Peacemaker

*where am i?*

I work in Galveston County, currently out on sick leave till April:smt022


----------



## Wandering Man

Peacemaker said:


> I work in Galveston County, currently out on sick leave till April:smt022


Glad you're here. Galveston's a nice place to visit.

Be careful how much time you spend on this site during your sick leave ...

It could become addictive ... Popcornsmilie :smt024 Popcornsmilie :smt024

Then, you'll have to explain to your significant other why you're not going to work ... :reading::smt014:smt075

Next, you'll loose your job .... :smt100

And you'll run out of money ... :smt102

But, you'll have lots of nice friends who will sympathize with you.

artyman:

:smt169

WM


----------



## Peacemaker

*Hehe*

Trust me I am ready to go back to work, been of since Feb 14th, had open heart surgery to fix a birth defect/bad heart valve. Well on the way back to my patrol car.:mrgreen: I have a brand new one awaiting my return.


----------



## Desertrat

Part time State Senate Securty.


----------



## Queeqeg

I voted other because I don't have a job..haven't had a job in years..and I'm not going to get a job..I like being retired


----------



## LoneWolf

Don't know if this counts or not. But as of right this moment I'm going to school for corrections


----------



## Wandering Man

Queeqeg said:


> I voted other because I don't have a job..haven't had a job in years..and I'm not going to get a job..I like being retired


Well, its been almost a month since your post.

Getting bored with all the honey-do's, yet? brokenimage

I'm jealous. :horsepoo:

WM


----------



## nukehayes

They don't give engineering department on my submarine, guns except when we are in port, then I carry an M-9 with 45 rounds when I stand watch.


----------



## Anxiety.

I too hope to be carrying one for work soon too. Just for SD right now.


----------



## JeffWard

Managing a gym??? Low risk job... so I don't carry... 'cept for the gym bag under my desk. Leaving the gym, last one out, a few grand in the cash drawer, at 11pm... ahhhh, YES. XD9SC.

And I always say hi to the local PD in the evenings, since we are the last place to shut down in our complex. The other stores all close at 10pm. It's nice, since they linger around the gym parking lot after that. We have some "cute-young-things" front desk staff who leave late, and I ask them nicely to watch them go... Just a courtesy.

JW


----------



## OlsenG_360

hopefully within the next couple months i'll be on my way to a job that requires me carry a firearm. (applying for local LEO position)


----------



## monadh

*Does this count?*

I live in Memphis.


----------



## Don357

Be careful with your answers, he may be gathering infomation for Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, and Ted Kennedy! LOL:anim_lol::smt076:smt082


----------



## hawcer

Some jobs REQUIRE you to carry,Some it's highly recommended,or optional,and then there's allowable....

So would being a good parent/spouse count as a job that requires you to carry?


----------



## submoa

Um. I think I might be retired now. Former risk management consultant, cellular and internet entrepreneur.

Currently recovering from 5 heart bypasses. Hard living and a taste for cowmeat finally caught up with me. Really enjoying this forum.

Various joint and limb damage has refined my weather forecasting skills.

Also have an old headwound that troubles me from time to time. To answer your question, yes, I am brain damaged.:mrgreen:

Stick around, and I might bore you with stories of my medication and doctor visits!


----------



## Todd

hawcer said:


> So would being a good parent/spouse count as a job that requires you to carry?


In my book, absolutely! :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

Don357 said:


> Be careful with your answers, he may be gathering infomation for Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, and Ted Kennedy! LOL:anim_lol::smt076:smt082


Hmmmm ....

Do you think *they* might be carrying, too?

WM


----------



## Todd

Wandering Man said:


> Hmmmm ....
> 
> Do you think *they* might be carrying, too?
> 
> WM


Of course not! They simply surround themselves with men who carry guns so they can honestly say they don't have guns.


----------



## submoa

Todd said:


> Of course not! They simply surround themselves with men who carry guns so they can honestly say they don't have guns.


Good point. God bless these guys who serve. I can't honestly say I'd want to have the duty to take a bullet for any of these politicians.


----------



## Todd

submoa said:


> Good point. God bless these guys who serve. I can't honestly say I'd want to have the duty to take a bullet for any of these politicians.


Exactly! No way I'm jumping in front of a bullet for Hilary, Obama, or any of them.


----------



## BarbedWireSmile

"Who has a job that requires you to carry a gun?"

Citizen.

-BWS


----------



## wiseguy

Aside from my concealed daily carry, i'm an armed courier for Garda.


----------



## Mike Barham

BarbedWireSmile said:


> Citizen.


Is that a job? How much does it pay? :mrgreen:


----------



## bps3040

I am self employed and the boss requires it,lol. Love my job!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joeshwa24

I used to do collections for a bank and started carrying after I almost got shot repossessing a car. The Court let her off as she claimed she thought I was a thief and I was on her property. The experience is burned into my brain I heard the first shot ring out and then strike the ground just to my right and my buddy Tim yelled “Gun”. I turned just in time to see a woman approximately 20 yards away fire her second shot from a .357 revolver that went whizzing over my head. At this point both Tim and I dove behind the truck we had come in and the remaining 4 shots rang out in succession she stopped we got in the truck and hauled ass out of there and called the police. Police arrested her we got the car and the case went to trial and went on for almost 6 months before they found her not guilty. It was the most frightening experience of my life. It was not long after that I got out of collections. I have been a pastor now for almost 6 years and I have been carrying now for about the past 8 months. I can’t remember if it was before or after the shootings in the springs that I started carrying everyday but it certainly increased my passion.


----------



## steve whitley

I wish I could get by with carrying at work, but TSA gets upset with me carrying a pocket knife through the security check point (but its a tool so they can't stop me) i'm sure they would freak out with a gun.


----------



## Dsig1

My #1 job is to be a good and protective father to my three wonderful daughters. In my mind, that requires me to responsibly use all means necessary to do my #1 job to the best of my ability. To me, safely owning and operating a gun is part of this job.


----------



## Wandering Man

Dsig1 said:


> My #1 job is to be a good and protective father to my three wonderful daughters. In my mind, that requires me to responsibly use all means necessary to do my #1 job to the best of my ability. To me, safely owning and operating a gun is part of this job.


Bet your daughters don't get many dates.

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## PanaDP

Wandering Man said:


> Bet your daughters don't get many dates.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> WM


Maybe he's just waiting for the boyfriend that lifts his shirt and says, "Cool! Me too!" instead of gets all pale and stutters.


----------



## turtlesdaddy

Indepent Courier Driver that haul's $100,000-$5,000,000 Can't carry inside but have lock box monted to van walls for the places where "No guns allowed". Unarmed till CCW comes back just pepper spray for now :numbchuck:


----------



## teknoid

One of the things I repair are ATM's. Sometimes that involves accessing the safe, to work on them. The employee handbook says "unlawful possession" of firearms is prohibited. 

It's not required, but I'm "lawful":smt023


----------



## priest2705

former military, currently in bail enforcement. I feel naked if I don't have at least one pistol strapped somewhere on my body.


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*Gun at work*

Main source of employment is selling windows and exterior doors for nationwide building supply in some, well not so pleasant parts of town, downtown Atlanta. Do light commercial as well and that takes me into hi-rise renovations and other "project" areas for HUD sales. Also a reserve deputy working with narcotics/vice division doing suspect sketches and identi-kit work with victims. Just carry the Beretta 96 with a Stoeger Cougar as a BUG. If it get nasty, the Mossberg 590 without a moment's hesitation. Watching Texas vs. UTEP, gotta go, have a good weekend. HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!


----------



## 1911 driver

*duty weapon*

I have carried a handgun, usually a .45 ACP, since the 1990's for several corporations and private security companies. I presently work as an armed S/O for a Seattle based company that provides armed security for Arapahoe County court services here in Colorado. Like many of you, I would feel very strange, if I was not armed in these instances. I presently am carrying a Colt Lightweight Commander in .38 Super with all the accuracy enhancements money will buy.


----------



## undrgrnd

this was dug up from the dead but I figured I'd respond. I am a corrections officer. therefore where I work carrying is highly illegal, does not mean I don't have a small arsenal at home for home defense.


----------



## knoxrocks222

tennessee state armed guard


----------



## jadog

Police officer in northern California.


----------



## revolvers&w

Wandering Man said:


> psst! Tony. Your freind spells his name R-e-*a*-p-e-r.
> 
> :smt024
> 
> WM


Friends don't let friends spell friends frEInds.


----------



## Wandering Man

revolvers&w said:


> Friends don't let friends spell friends frEInds.




WM


----------



## dmp

I had to select 'other' - didn't see an option for "Father of soon-to-be Teenage Girl"


----------



## buck32

dmp said:


> I had to select 'other' - didn't see an option for "Father of soon-to-be Teenage Girl"


Mine left teens two years ago and I am not sure who I would have used it on, me, her or her boyfriends!!!!!


----------



## Redwolf

Being military the only time I carry at work is when I'm in some God forsaken s--t hole of a 3rd world country, where there are people trying to kill me. Which I never understoud becouse there are places here they want to do the same thing. And besides if I carry to work even leaving it a car it is a Felony


----------



## Slowfire

Wandering Man said:


> I almost did ...
> 
> ... But then I decided to make it more of a challenge for you.
> 
> :smt075
> 
> WM


And maybe let us choose more than one.


----------



## Brevard

I wish I could carry on mine. Not really that I need to I just want to. I mean the odds of a garbage man having to defend himself is pretty slim. But we do have to go through the projects (well not really projects...but the bad areas). People get all pissy about something. Couple of times had people threaten me, one guy pull a knife and threaten to cut me because I wouldnt take a bunch of trash his brother halled in. It was a small knife so I was able to safely disarm him and wait for the cops to show. 

That is why I advise hand to hand combat training also. People make fun of me and call me gay because I do Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. What they dont realize is we train with boxing, kickboxing, also. Helps that one of the instructors is a cop. So we get to help him train. He puts his training pistol in his holster and puts his belt on. We try to get his gun and stuff and he tries to keep us from getting it. Pretty smart as he says if I can keep you guys from getting it I can keep someone who doesnt know what they are doing from getting it.


----------

